# Sevatar Audio



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.fiftyshadesofgeek.org/po...2014-a-conversation-with-aaron-dembski-bowden

ADB's podcast with FSOG confirms that he is currently working on a Night Lords audio featuring Sevatar. And apparently this is one of the scenes;



[email protected] said:


> Sevatar having a friendly conversation with an eerie little girl is the most Night Lords-ish thing I've ever written.


Sounds like the right kind of hilarious. Will definitely be getting this, we need MOAR SEVATAR! :wink:


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Audio only? Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Seems it's part of the 'Legacies of Betrayal' anthology which would be released parallel to paperback


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.fiftyshadesofgeek.org/po...2014-a-conversation-with-aaron-dembski-bowden
> 
> ADB's podcast with FSOG confirms that he is currently working on a Night Lords audio featuring Sevatar. And apparently this is one of the scenes;
> 
> ...


Just read Prince of Crows for the first time. Dear god I want more Sevatar!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh please, take my money already.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

He really has caught the imagination of the masses, hasn't he? ADBs two big NL characters, Talos and Sevatar have made me so want to collect a NL army. Now if only FW would get around to bringing out a mini of Sevatar.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Night Lords are fairly unsupported modelwise. They have torsos and heads for terror squads and Night Raptors, plus doors and shoulderpads. They are the soon to be only HH2 legion without a primarch.

Out of the legions so far with HH Major characters represented in rules, Sevatar is the only one not properly presented - Saul Tarvitz doesn't really count, and HH3 hasn't been out long enough to include Golg (although Forrix is the 1st captain), and Sigismund has barely been mentioned. Maloghurst the Twisted has only had a minor role, and can probably be represented by SoH Legion Command, and Rylanor by the EC Legion Dreadnought.

Ingo Pech from the AL isn't represented in the game, neither is Numeon, and all other equerries/legion champs are so far accounted for - except Luscious.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Audio? Fucking sigh.


----------

